

The Pirate Bay Returns With Guns Blazing - Sandman
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-returns-with-guns-blazing-090825/

======
pudo
I've been wondering about distributed solutions to torrent indexing for a
while - maybe some of you know some good discussions on this topic?

What I noticed is that .torrent files are essentially weird, JSON-like
dictionaries. It would be trivial to place some metadata in there (ID3 tag
info, DublinCore or even just a link to imdb) and this could be indexed very
easily. Even easier: turn the parts protocol into a microformat and place some
invisible part listings in your HTML files. I feel like such approaches would
reduce the need for centralised torrent search sites like tpb/mininova/etc.

~~~
extension
BitTorrent already uses a distributed hash table for tracking. A search index
can be built on a DHT by using normalized search terms as keys, as with e.g.
<http://www.faroo.com>

This effectively results in individuals being responsible for specific words
in the index. I would assume that this becomes a weakness if particular search
terms are staggeringly popular or carry liability, though I'm no expert and
there may be solutions to this using redundancy and flux in the allocation.

------
Luyt
"I supported the Pirate Bay and all I got was this lousy T-shirt"

~~~
unalone
I prefer what's on their front page right now:

"I spent months of time and millions of dollars to close down The Pirate Bay
and all I'll get is this beautiful t-shirt!"

------
lowkey
"Showing strength in the face of oppression" Long live the Pirate Bay!

------
furyg3
Also it's much zippier than it was. I wonder if it's the new hosting
arrangement or just that they've been down and have less traffic at the
moment...

------
Tichy
What's the point, won't the sale kill them anyway?

~~~
smokinn
The Pirate Bay is not only a website, it's also a political statement. Showing
strength in the face of oppression just makes the Pirate Party look stronger.
Slumping over and saying it's not worth the trouble just for a few days makes
them look weak and uncommitted.

Plus, this is great "free" publicity for them.

~~~
pyre
> Showing strength in the face of oppression

I think that _oppression_ is a bit strong of a word here. 'Adversity' might be
better term to use. When you stand up to a bully on the playground no one says
that you're "overcoming oppression."

~~~
roundsquare
From TPB's point of view it is oppression. In this context, (asking why the
sale isn't the end) that seems to be what is relevant.

That aside, I agree with you that calling this oppression is too much.

~~~
apotheon
I suppose it probably never looks like oppression to people who aren't being
oppressed until a bunch of people not in the original oppressed class die. (I
was going to say "until someone dies" until I remembered all the people who
died for the "war on drugs" in the US, and how it seems like most people still
think it's a good thing.)

